# Fit to be tied



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Today I went into to see if they have got my baling tractor done today; nope, and the mechanic working on it was not there today, but he should have in done Friday. I am not so sure it is going to happen; we took the thing in the middle of May, and now we are starting three months. We have some barely hay that we would have liked to cut this week, but are going to hold off until next week. Our first cutting alfalfa we had to have my cousin come round bale it, and ended up having one bale catch on fire; had the firemen out to the farm to put it out. Make things worse they stopped working my tractor last week to work on something else even though they had all the parts they needed. I guess that is what I get for taking a Massey to the JD dealer; although the Massey dealer, well I would not let them work on a piss ants go kart.

One good thing that did happen is that we finally got the right part for dad's tractor, and got it out of the field after sitting out there for two weeks.

Thanks for allowing me to rant. Have a wonderful day.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow......that's unacceptable to me. What's wrong with the tractor?


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

This is the reason I do all my own service work - unless I absolutely can't do it myself. And even then I'll sometimes take a crack at it before taking anything to the shop. I'll spend money on special tools if needed before spending money to have someone else work on it. As I've told the wife for years, it's my curse: Whenever I hire anybody to do anything for me. I'm usually victimized by that person's incompetence.

CowboyRam - hopefully your tractor is in the shop for repairs and not maintenance as maintenance should be scheduled for off season.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

somedevildawg said:


> Wow......that's unacceptable to me. What's wrong with the tractor?


It needed both hydraulic pumps replaced, and the PTO clutch. This is a 1979 tractor, and they were having problems finding parts. We ended up with a used clutch, and it had a broken gear in it; they ended take parts out of my clutch to make one good clutch. The thing that really got me was they knew we need it, and they dropped it to work on someone else's tractor.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

NewBerlinBaler said:


> This is the reason I do all my own service work - unless I absolutely can't do it myself. And even then I'll sometimes take a crack at it before taking anything to the shop. I'll spend money on special tools if needed before spending money to have someone else work on it. As I've told the wife for years, it's my curse: Whenever I hire anybody to do anything for me. I'm usually victimized by that person's incompetence.
> 
> CowboyRam - hopefully your tractor is in the shop for repairs and not maintenance as maintenance should be scheduled for off season.


Yes it was in for repairs. We do what we can, but this was something beyond us.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Hope they get er done soon for you cowboy!


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

paoutdoorsman said:


> Hope they get er done soon for you cowboy!


Ya, me too. I was told Friday, but I am not going to hold my breath. I guess I will find out if they got her done on Monday, until then I am not going to worry about it. Going to go to the family reunion In Craig for the weekend and have a little fun for a change. It will be nice to get away from home for a few days.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Well looks like there is more problems with my tractor. They put it on the Dino and as it run it would gradually lose RPM's, so there looks like there may be some problems in the Trany. Not sure what I am going to do. I did make a deal with the neighbor if I cut his hay he will bale mine. So I am going to do that just to get my hay put up. Not really sure if I should start looking for another tractor or try and get the trany fixed in mine. That is all I needed was more expenses.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm sorry to hear about the additional problems with your tractor. I've always seen tractors dynoed at the PTO so most of the transmission isn't utilized. As always nothing breaks when you don't need it. Good luck on your tractor. As far as getting the tranny fixed I guess it's weighing what it's worth now compared what it be worth fixed.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Dealer does not have tractor they could if not loan rent a reasonable price?


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

They might have one they would rent to us for $3800 a month.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I talked to my neighbor this morning and he is willing to bale my hay, but I have to cut his. He is having swather issues, so I started cutting his this afternoon. Dang is his field ever rough, I can only cut at about 4 mph, oh, and I got stuck at the upper end of his field. He is watering some alfalfa lower on the other side of his barley, and has a bunch of gates that are leaking.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Sorry to hear of these kind of problems Cowboy, you need to find another repair shop in the worst way...


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

somedevildawg said:


> Sorry to hear of these kind of problems Cowboy, you need to find another repair shop in the worst way...


You maybe could be right. The problem is that our best dealers near me are the John Deere and New Holland dealers, so we took my Massey to the John Deere dealer. The Case IH, Massey dealer I would not let them work on a piss ants go cart, they would screw it up. The mechanic working on this tractor has got a call into someone else that might be able to give him some ideas as what to check, but I am afraid that this tractor will have to split in half, and they can't do that, they have a dealer that I think is in Powell Wyoming that they have had pretty good luck with when they are dealing with tractors other than John Deere.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

CowboyRam said:


> The problem is that our best dealers near me are the John Deere and New Holland dealers, so we took my Massey to the John Deere dealer.


Location, location, location (almost like real estate), here in MY area, the NH, Massey and K-bt dealerships are better (and $10 -$15 an hour cheaper shop rates), than the JD dealerships (chain owned). There is one NH / K-bt dealership that is slooow, that I don't use (they are more geared toward the 'suburban' farmer and their miniature tractors). And I have a couple of local wrenches that do good work (having a shop/equipment to do the work).

I feel your pain, tough spot to be in to say the least. $3800 a month, HERE they usually charge by the hour with a new tractor (with a minimum naturally), used tractor has a lower rate (if they charge at all).

Larry


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

I know there are dealers here who would rent much lower than that. Probably not new but some will rent new ones also. Know, I bought one that was rented first.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

CowboyRam said:


> they have a dealer that I think is in Powell Wyoming that they have had pretty good luck with when they are dealing with tractors other than John Deere.


I stopped at that JD dealer in Powell about 8-9 years ago when I was staying in Cody. That is when the M series tractors first came out and he had a couple. I cannot think of that mans name that owned that dealership then, but he was a straight shooter with me and seemed to run a very tight ship.

Regards, Mike


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I talked to the mechanic working my tractor. Well it looks like I have three choices; I can find a used trany, have it rebuilt, or there is a conversion kit that does away with the power shift. I think all are going to cost somewhere between $8000 to $15000. Not really sure I want to put that much money into that old tractor.

Maybe I should just put it on the auction and get whatever I can get out of it, and then go buy another tractor. At this point I am not sure what I should do.

I already have about $8000 into it.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

What model is your tractor?


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

carcajou said:


> What model is your tractor?


2745


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

Just trade it at the dealership that is working on it and cut your losses.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Transmissions are the achilles heel of that model. Power take off is not that strong either. If you can afford getting out from under it, likely the best bet. i see a couple every year with trans issues for sale up here.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Thats a shame, from how I understand em had a good motor at least. Kinda hard to believe they've discontinued parts for it already. We have no issues getting Oliver parts for tractors much older than that.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Sorry to hear this cowboy. Sounds like you're you're between a rock and a hard place. If it were my decision, I'd cut my losses and start looking for another tractor. Sell or trade the 2745.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I am very seriously thinking of listing it on Big Iron and sending it down the road. I just don't know about putting a used trany in the thing; I worry that if I do I will could be in the same spot a few years from now, but I am going to find out what that cost and then make my decision.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

CowboyRam said:


> I am very seriously thinking of listing it on Big Iron and sending it down the road. I just don't know about putting a used trany in the thing; I worry that if I do I will could be in the same spot a few years from now, but I am going to find out what that cost and then make my decision.


How do you know the condition of the use transmission? Is there another model or even brand that your motor would bolt to? Is there a shop that works on all brands, maybe they have seen such done. Sorry for situation.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Palmettokat said:


> How do you know the condition of the use transmission? Is there another model or even brand that your motor would bolt to? Is there a shop that works on all brands, maybe they have seen such done. Sorry for situation.


I am thinking that maybe the best thing I can do is get rid of this hunk of iron and find something else. Maybe even find something with some more horsepower, and newer. I am a little reluctant to go with a used transmission, one just does not know if you are getting something that in the same shape. I would think by the time I pay for having my trany removed and the new used on installed it would most likely cost me just as much as if I had mine rebuilt. No matter what I do, I lose. The engine does seem like it has plenty of power. At this point I am leaning toward replacing this tractor.


----------

